# in uk looking for job nz



## tooktook

hi I am in the uk looking to move to new zealand my partner and I have started the visa process, know need to find a job I am a glazier and my partner a accounts asistant. Partner and I have applied for lots threw sites such as seeker and trademe but keep to seem drawing a blank or getting asked how long until visa complete, when telling employer just seem to get to long to wait sorry and good luck, after both explaining that need a job offer to complete process. Has anyone got some advise to help us along with this brick wall keep hitting. Or help in what we are doing wrong?

Thanks Gary


----------



## topcat83

tooktook said:


> hi I am in the uk looking to move to new zealand my partner and I have started the visa process, know need to find a job I am a glazier and my partner a accounts asistant. Partner and I have applied for lots threw sites such as seeker and trademe but keep to seem drawing a blank or getting asked how long until visa complete, when telling employer just seem to get to long to wait sorry and good luck, after both explaining that need a job offer to complete process. Has anyone got some advise to help us along with this brick wall keep hitting. Or help in what we are doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks Gary


I'm afraid you're in the classic chicken and egg situation - you can't get a visa without a job, and you can't get a job without a visa.

The only suggestion is to keep trying, or to come over on a holiday and if you happen to have your CV on a memory stick when you arrive you could 'just happen' to pop in to some potential employers.

NZ'ers love the guy who makes the effort to see them face-to-face. No promises though....


----------



## Guest

Carole my wife (UK Based) has applied for loads of NZ jobs without a sniff of work, so it
would seem that in order to get employment you need to be actually in NZ. 

We have residency and land in NZ 17th June and that is when the job search will continue. 

Any thoughts on the above - we will let you all know how we get on when in NZ.

Shane , Carole & Kai plus Hagrid The Newfie.


----------



## escapedtonz

Higgy said:


> Carole my wife (UK Based) has applied for loads of NZ jobs without a sniff of work, so it
> would seem that in order to get employment you need to be actually in NZ.
> 
> We have residency and land in NZ 17th June and that is when the job search will continue.
> 
> Any thoughts on the above - we will let you all know how we get on when in NZ.
> 
> Shane , Carole & Kai plus Hagrid The Newfie.


Hi,
We secured resident visas back in August 2011 and I applied for a few jobs around that time without much success. When it got to October we just thought stuff it & booked our flights and shipping of our home contents for Feb 2012.
I then left the job hunting a month and started again in November 2011.
Instantly noticed the difference from prospective employers. Within a few weeks I had 2 job offer contracts on the table. I signed up with my new NZ employer before Christmas and started 10 days after arrival in March.

Just trying to say there is a high chance of securing work whilst still in the UK as long as you stick at it.
If you force home the fact you have visas and the flights are booked in 6 weeks time employers should start listening.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tooktook

*job hunt*

Thanks to everone who has replyed. We was thinking along those lines anyhow. Does anyone know if we had our medicals and police checks done and take them with us would it be easy enough to get visas when in nz? As we would probly have maybe 2 months before things got really tight money wise, good luck to all those replyed who are starting out in nz! If anyone could help with letting myself know if the are lots of glaziers in nz as the are silly numbers doing this in uk? Until we take the step of getting flights i will keep on with job search.
Thanks again for all the replys.


----------



## topcat83

tooktook said:


> Thanks to everone who has replyed. We was thinking along those lines anyhow. Does anyone know if we had our medicals and police checks done and take them with us would it be easy enough to get visas when in nz? As we would probly have maybe 2 months before things got really tight money wise, good luck to all those replyed who are starting out in nz! If anyone could help with letting myself know if the are lots of glaziers in nz as the are silly numbers doing this in uk? Until we take the step of getting flights i will keep on with job search.
> Thanks again for all the replys.


Be aware, unless you have a work/residents visa, you will have to buy return tickets. And unfortunately there's still no guarantee of a job or a visa even if you make it here!


----------



## carosapien

tooktook said:


> Thanks to everone who has replyed. We was thinking along those lines anyhow. Does anyone know if we had our medicals and police checks done and take them with us would it be easy enough to get visas when in nz? As we would probly have maybe 2 months before things got really tight money wise, good luck to all those replyed who are starting out in nz! If anyone could help with letting myself know if the are lots of glaziers in nz as the are silly numbers doing this in uk? Until we take the step of getting flights i will keep on with job search.
> Thanks again for all the replys.


I think once you're in NZ you have to have the medicals done locally, the good thing is that they're cheaper in NZ.

Getting the UK police checks done is a good idea but they only last for so long and you'd still need to get NZ checks done after you enter the country. 

I'm not sure that glaziers are that sought after in New Zealand and it's probably the sort of job you'd get through knowing someone. Your chances of getting a work visa are probably slim because an employer would have to prove there's no one else already in NZ that could do the work and you'd have to earn above a minimum amount.

Have you thought about a working holiday visa perhaps? come over and pick grapes or do farm work and see if you like the place.


----------



## tooktook

Yeah we have looked at working holiday visas but im just to old at 32. Yeah i see the employer has to do that. But im not just a glazier i manage the company as well as doing the glazing and unit manufacture plus all the lead designs, so I am hoping that this will be a advantage for me as I am multi skilled with it. Im not sure if the glaziers in nz have to do this as well? We have discussed all the options and are just going to keep job hunting for know. Also going to speak to our visa advisors about any help with the job hunt plus if was offered a job would we stand a chance of getting the visa we need.
Does anyone know what the minimum amount needed to earn is?


----------



## BlueBear

I applied for a residents visa without a job. The immigration people just want to see that you have the potential to find a job easily and have back up plans in case you dont. You just need to highlight that you are constantly looking and applying and that should be enough, and also mention you will work anywhere if your plans dont work out.

I was lucky that I got offered a job from the UK shortly after I got my visa. Once you get that in hand its so much easier to commit to start dates.


----------



## aileendee

Definitely being in NZ helps to get a job. NZ'rs like to actually see people and it just seems to hard when the people aren't in the country


----------



## jilkfree1978

tooktook said:


> Yeah we have looked at working holiday visas but im just to old at 32. Yeah i see the employer has to do that. But im not just a glazier i manage the company as well as doing the glazing and unit manufacture plus all the lead designs, so I am hoping that this will be a advantage for me as I am multi skilled with it. Im not sure if the glaziers in nz have to do this as well? We have discussed all the options and are just going to keep job hunting for know. Also going to speak to our visa advisors about any help with the job hunt plus if was offered a job would we stand a chance of getting the visa we need.
> Does anyone know what the minimum amount needed to earn is?


There is a 1 year work visa with bunac up to the age of 35 years old for uk residents 
type Iep work exchange visa bunac uk, it's cheap and unrestricted so you can work any job and travel a year in nz


----------



## Carolyne38

Hi,
When thinking glaziers you are thinking there are loads like in the UK - there just arn't here!! 
Jeez most houses don't even have double glazing here, it a very recent introduction here.
Its far quicker and easier to get a visa and job from NZ, and cheaper! My friends came over in Oct, applied in Dec and had 2 year work visa in Jan. 
Job sites here are seek.co.nz and trademe.co.nz they are the main ones.
Good luck :O)


----------



## topcat83

PS double glazing is an up and coming industry. Think of the UK about 20 years ago


----------



## Donna9159

*try jobznz.com*



tooktook said:


> hi I am in the uk looking to move to new zealand my partner and I have started the visa process, know need to find a job I am a glazier and my partner a accounts asistant. Partner and I have applied for lots threw sites such as seeker and trademe but keep to seem drawing a blank or getting asked how long until visa complete, when telling employer just seem to get to long to wait sorry and good luck, after both explaining that need a job offer to complete process. Has anyone got some advise to help us along with this brick wall keep hitting. Or help in what we are doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks Gary


try jobznz.com


----------



## Donna9159

try jobznz.com worked for my friends really well


----------



## Weta

tooktook said:


> But im not just a glazier i manage the company as well as doing the glazing and unit manufacture plus all the lead designs, so I am hoping that this will be a advantage for me as I am multi skilled with it.


You need to be able to demonstrate to NZ immigration that you have qualifications to be more than 'just a glazier' if you wanted to pursue this avenue to obtain a permanent residents visa.

I looked for glazier, it's not on the skilled list you might be able to find something similar or find the relevant ANZSCO code but ultimately you need to have qualifications and relevant work experience in the same subject. e.g if you consider yourself to be a Business Manager, do you have business management qualifications to back it up?

Appendices

Alternatively you could look at investor categories if you wanted to try for a business visa.


----------

